

NASA's Cube Quest Challenge, the agency’s first in-space competition - lochieferrier
http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/november/nasa-opens-cube-quest-challenge-for-largest-ever-prize-of-5-million-0/#.VHQXU4uUcqK

======
kartikkumar
Unfortunately, only open to US-based entities. The rules of the game can be
found on the challenge website [1]

[1]
[http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/files/CCP_CQ_OPSRUL_...](http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/files/CCP_CQ_OPSRUL_001.pdf)

------
atmosx
Out of curiosity (I know nothing about space exploration and do not have
strong background in physics either), just to _try_ to build a tiny space-
shuttle that would have a chance, what would be the total cost?

ps. These competitions are probably for universities or high-tech laboratories
(maybe Google would put a team together...).

~~~
thearn4
Cubesat mission costs depend pretty heavily on launch options. For this, it
isn't entirely clear if it's included in the challenge. But you can generally
expect to pay somewhere in the neighborhood of $100-150k for launch to LEO.
Design and construction costs probably aren't very large for materials, but in
labor (FTE). If the work is being done by skilled students as part of a
university project, they could probably build and test a working cubesat for
under $20k

So a whole cubesat mission can actually fit well within the limits of a sub
200k grant. But again, like most things, it's the labor costs that can make or
break that.

~~~
akiselev
What's your source on the LEO cost? (anecdotally) Pre-SpaceX I remember a
Pegasus piggyback bill for a 3U running upwards of $600k and through the
grapevine (from microsatellite array startups) that SpaceX was charging
$400-500k as of a few years ago.

Have the 1U launch costs fallen that dramatically?

------
timdiggerm
Did they switch the labels on the Lunar & Deep Space Derbies?

